# bunny toys...



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

what do you give your bunny to keep them amused? Calvins got a fair few, but i have to leave him for a few hours tomorrow because ive got a seminar at 3...i dont want him to get really bored  he has a mirror, a biting garland thing, a velvet bed...ermm a toy carrot lol anddd a jingle ball andddddd a weight..but he still seems a bit bored....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Try stuffing empty toilet rolls with hay my 2 love that.....


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

okaythat sounds cool, he loves shoeboxes filled with hay on the floor... god i love my rabbit...my friend cant come in my room anymore though...she didnt know she was allergic to rabbits. ahahaa


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tunnels!! Mine have about 4 of them and they love them!! They run in and out of them all the time!! They also just love to chew cardboard more than anything!!

Glad you are happy with your rabbit, is he getting used to you or is he scared? x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

he is used to me!!  im so happy! he come out on to my hands, and sits on my lap while we watch lost and the oc repeats...he is such an attention seeker though hahaaa and he loves his new bed!! its velvet and lounges on it with his paws hanging down!! 
arrgg im in love 

he LOVED the loo roll with hay in it btw!!! he was playing with it for hours  and ill get him a tunnel today...


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have a piccie of calvin!? x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh calvin sounds so happy in his new home and his mummy sounds even happier


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine love tunnels too. They've got lots of wicker chew toys as well but they love their tunnels or cardboard boxes.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

am I the only one who read the title wrong??????:biggrin:

Sorry, hijack over!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> am I the only one who read the title wrong??????:biggrin:
> 
> Sorry, hijack over!!


hahaaaaaaaaaaa oh my!


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

Silly question but doesn't he sleep at 3pm? Mine are fast asleep by then and comatose until about 5 or 6.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> am I the only one who read the title wrong??????:biggrin:
> 
> Sorry, hijack over!!


your not alone you dirty minx!!post 3 gave me a giggle!!:001_wub:

SORRY FC:yesnod:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahaaaaaaaaaaa oh my!


Sorry!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaa dirty minds! my poor bunny...and Calvin is awake from 7am till i turn off my lights at night...i think he snoozes inbetween though! 
ive looked great at uni since ive had him because he wakes me up so early ive got time to get ready!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahaaa dirty minds! my poor bunny...and Calvin is awake from 7am till i turn off my lights at night...i think he snoozes inbetween though!
> ive looked great at uni since ive had him because he wakes me up so early ive got time to get ready!


my bunny is awake from when I turn the lights of too!!!!!!!!!::biggrin::cornut:

Sorry again!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahaaa it my own fault....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahaaa it my own fault....


but mine for hijacking it!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

everyone was thinking it.....hahahaa omg petsforum is getting addictive..


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> everyone was thinking it.....hahahaa omg petsforum is getting addictive..


I know..... note my post count!!!! lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im confused... what did you misread the title as?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

umber said:


> Im confused... what did you misread the title as?


hope you're joking?!!?!?!?!?!?!?:001_cool:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hope you're joking?!!?!?!?!?!?!?:001_cool:


 nope!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

umber said:


> nope!!!!


what other type of toy can you think of related to bunny's.... ie rabbits?????? more of a hyuman toy really...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

hehe love the title, i misread it too - oops!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

umber said:


> nope!!!!


She means a vibrator (sex toy)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im getting embarressed now...but i read a title before that said ''look at my buns'' no one commented on that..and someone said ''i want to show off my buns''....so its not just me


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Please folks, keep it clean


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Please folks, keep it clean


I agree...always wipe after use.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWWWW poor Calvin...his post has been ruined. lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree...always wipe after use.


i think you can buy szpecial wipes for them!!!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree...always wipe after use.


or lick it


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> or lick it


lol..stop it...you'll make me worse. :lol::lol:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol..stop it...you'll make me worse. :lol::lol:


fishy breath


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

:  : :skep:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> fishy breath


Nah...mouthwash will clear that up.  



umber said:


> :  : :skep:


I know...shocking isn't it?......sometimes i dont know how i manage to let myself get drawn ito such conversations.  :frown2::frown2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

i am now sucking my rose iout of my t shirt as i was laughing so hard i spilled it over myself... no9w i'm the one with wet knickers!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> i am now sucking my rose iout of my t shirt as i was laughing so hard i spilled it over myself... no9w i'm the one with wet knickers!!!!!!


No pictures please...and none of rabbit toys either. :cornut: 
Enjoy ya sucking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

lmao i'm crying with laughter!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao i'm crying with laughter!


You'd better watch these lot....filthy minds. Quite shocking honestly.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

lets get back on topic -what toys does your bunny like


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

damn.... why have I run out of rep to give!!!!!!

just had to refill my glass.....


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

poor calvin. his toys will never look the same


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> lets get back on topic -what toys does your bunny like


a female bunny


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> poor calvin. his toys will never look the same


lol...im sure they will.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

wooo i rep'd you all


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You'd better watch these lot....filthy minds. Quite shocking honestly.


i should fit right in then :devil: lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> a female bunny


well I never named mine but I'm fairly sure it's male.....

Iyt's about time you joined this one!!!!!xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i should fit right in then :devil: lol


lol...you and me both.   :devil:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

poor calvin...and yes..im sure he would love a girl bunny...although he seems the other way inclined...he has a thing for pink and he seems to prefer males....... :S and he loves looking at himself...
maybe im jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> wooo i rep'd you all


Never repped me 
Clearly im off to cry and sulk now.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Never repped me
> Clearly im off to cry and sulk now.


eekkk sorry i ran out of rep. i shall do it tomz i promise...
and Calvin is eatting wallpaper


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm all repped out!!! I try n give my maximum daily now..... otherwise it's a waste!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> eekkk sorry i ran out of rep. i shall do it tomz i promise...
> and Calvin is eatting wallpaper


not munching rugs?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

maybe he is carrot crunching


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

god you two are AWFUL. hahahaaaaa he is spinich packing actaully


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> god you two are AWFUL. hahahaaaaa he is spinich packing actaully


don't let him get green bits in his teeth looks unattractive


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> don't let him get green bits in his teeth looks unattractive


I can think of more unattractive things than spinach to get stuck between your teeth.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

it's not nice getting things stuck in your teeth......


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I can think of more unattractive things than spinach to get stuck between your teeth.


If I wanted a toothe pick I would ask for one


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

ooh nooo! sack back n crack wax is essential!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> ooh nooo! sack back n crack wax is essential!


comprehende?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> ooh nooo! sack back n crack wax is essential!


DEFINITELY!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> comprehende?


Would you put a sweetie in your mouth that was covered in fluff?

I wouldnt :devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Would you put a sweetie in your mouth that was covered in fluff?
> 
> I wouldnt :devil:


I wouldn't call them/it a sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I wouldn't call them/it a sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sneaky2:


neither would i but it was the cleanest way i could think of to say it! hehe!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Would you put a sweetie in your mouth that was covered in fluff?
> 
> I wouldnt :devil:


Well there's been quite a few times ive sucked a lollipop and ended up with fluff in my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Well there's been quite a few times ive sucked a lollipop and ended up with fluff in my mouth.


:frown2: :frown2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> :frown2: :frown2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey...didn't say i enjoyed the fluff but the lollipop was worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

i'm so sorry op! complete thread hijack! soooorrryyyy


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

this thread is awful! hahaa


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hey...didn't say i enjoyed the fluff but the lollipop was worth it.


but they only come in one flavour!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> but they only come in one flavour!!!!!


Depends what they're washed in first.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Depends what they're washed in first.


chocolate goes down well!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> chocolate goes down well!!!!


Yeah sweet is good 
Or is chocolate someones name?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yeah sweet is good
> Or is chocolate someones name?


I wish!!!!!!!!!

Can't think of any savoury flavours which would be right!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

you can get chicken korma flavored co**oms...not sure if i need to cover up the words...lol. hahahaa im such a loser.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> you can get chicken korma flavored co**oms...not sure if i need to cover up the words...lol. hahahaa im such a loser.


Well that's just plain rude and on a bunny thread too.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> you can get chicken korma flavored co**oms...not sure if i need to cover up the words...lol. hahahaa im such a loser.


well I have learned something today! I never knew that!!!!!!! about the flavour i mean!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahhaa yeah its true! and tutti fruity........anywho check out my pictures of Calvin  he is a cutie pieeee


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahhaa yeah its true! and tutti fruity........anywho check out my pictures of Calvin  he is a cutie pieeee


I will....... You really should stop going into the mens loos in pub toiletsd!!!!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

me? ive never been into a boy toilet...except for one in high school, i was horrified by the metal sheet against the wall men pee on......scarred for life.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> me? ive never been into a boy toilet...except for one in high school, i was horrified by the metal sheet against the wall men pee on......scarred for life.


try picking bits of stomach lining out of one... (used to run a pub) and ther are some things I would NEVER have asked my staff to do"!!!!


----------

